# cheaperthandirt has 9mm in stock



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, and at only 99.89$ for a box of 50! Stock up now!








We sure do live in interesting times!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Like I said before, there’s Ammo out there, if you want to pay out the wazoo for it! I thought paying $45 for 40 rounds was a ripoff.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Yep, I was shopping around yesterday and several online sources have ammo, it's just expensive.
.223's are up to about $1.00 per round.


----------



## WinonaRail (May 20, 2020)

Hard pass for me...


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

MichaelK! said:


> Wow, and at only 99.89$ for a box of 50! Stock up now!
> View attachment 93312
> 
> We sure do live in interesting times!


companies are just sitting on their stock just hoping someone is dumb enough to buy it. i don't need any so i hope they have to eat it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I hit the LGS Saturday he didn't have hardly any thing for ammo if you don't need 16ga , 20ga steel 17hmr or 32-20.

I check because you never know he got some in one day I had been the first to see it , I did leave it for someone else 

he had #11 percussion caps so I will do as I did during the last ammo shortage and Muzzle load more

I did dig into my supply and shoot 50rounds or 22lr this morning to sight in a 22 just factory iron sights got them, close enough 

a Little shooting seemed a proper way to celebrate MLK day. before you go hating on me MLK was a proficient shooter and people who visited his home said you never had to go farther than arms reach to grab a gun.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I can hold off on the .45 ACP and the .38 special. Don't want to, but I will.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Snowfan said:


> I can hold off on the .45 ACP and the .38 special. Don't want to, but I will.


Was in the garage today casting 45 caliber 200gn SWC. Next casting session will be more 9mm and 40.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Snowfan said:


> I can hold off on the .45 ACP and the .38 special. Don't want to, but I will.


My local gun shop actually had quite a few boxes of .45 ACP in stock. I don’t know if he had just gotten some in, but I was surprised as he was out of the popular calibers.


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

Local gun shop got 5 pallets of 25000 rounds per pallet of 9mm on Saturday. 125,000 rounds gone in less than 3 hours.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Funny story. Somewhat. Years ago I was in charge of receiving incomming freight for the plumbing supply company I worked for. One day we got 5 or 6 pallets of freight. I got to one of the pallets and opened the packing slip. The pallet was shrink wrapped and had brown cardboard around it. I forget the name of the company, but when I started reading the packing slip, I figured a mistake had been made. 

The packing slip had familiar names, but not in the plumbing industry. Remington, Henry, Winchester, Colt, Simmons, Leupold, Federal and Hornady. I'm sure there were others.

It didn't take long for the trucking company to come pick up the pallet. Good think I didn't take off all the shrink wrap and cardboard, first.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The small mom and pop shops seems have dibs and dabs of ammo. Some of it comes from overseas from a Country that usually exports Yak cheese.
Either way the price is through the roof but nowhere near what the mail order or big box stores want.
Even then big box has nothing.
My local Cabela's is gutted.
Have a 7 or 8 little shops around so if I put in the effort I can find A couple of boxes of 9mm or .45acp.
Mostly in the $35-45 range for a box of 50.
Can't believe last summer I was paying $12.50 A box for 9mm.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

And I thought long colt ammo was pricey!


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

I have been following prices, Interesting how they change based on current cycle of news.Not long ago 9's were at.45 per round,now .70 per round








Best Ammo for Finding Ammunition 2023 - Guns Mags Reloading


Search best in-stock ammo, guns, magazines, and reloading components for the cheapest prices online 2023




ammoseek.com


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey! Why should rich folks be the only ones who can afford ammunition?

If poor, unemployed people cannot afford ammo, shouldn't the government give them us a monthly stipend? 

Maybe a SAAP (Supplemental Ammunition Assistance Program) card?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Am I the only person who thinks that ammo manufacturers and importers have cut waaaaay back?

Could be simply to run up the price per round.

Could be a reluctance to increase production to meet sudden increased demand in anticipation of the coming Biden gun and ammo restrictions.

Could be that they actually support of the left's attack on their own business. I think that some non-gun loving (non-US based) large holding companies have acquired gun and ammo manufacturers.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Fishindude said:


> Yep, I was shopping around yesterday and several online sources have ammo, it's just expensive.
> .223's are up to about $1.00 per round.


Could you post which ones? I checked every one I know about and every one is out of stock.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> Could you post which ones? I checked every one I know about and every one is out of stock.


Per the title of this thread, Cheaper than Dirt has .223's, 9mm, etc.
You won't like the price, but they have them. As do many other online outfits.


From what I've read, the ammo manufacturers in the US are running flat out making all they can make, but it's being purchased as soon as they can get it to their vendors.
If I were in their shoes, I'd be reluctant to spend untold millions on a major plant expansion to up capacity, as who knows what kind of hardships the incoming administration might put on the firearms industry.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here is a statement from the CEO of CCI





Hornady has said the same thing


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Just for giggles, have you shopped for new reloading equipment like presses and dies? Good luck with that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Snowfan said:


> Just for giggles, have you shopped for new reloading equipment like presses and dies? Good luck with that.


bullet molds , top punches , literally anything that could possibly be used in the manufacture of ammunition or components 

muzzle loaders 

spears & swords

cross bows 

big knives 

hey while were at it not completely related but have you bought a sheet of ply wood you might want to sit down before you see the price. doubled in the last year


----------



## pattys214garden (Jul 13, 2013)

anykind of wood is THRU THE ROOF


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

todd_xxxx said:


> Could you post which ones? I checked every one I know about and every one is out of stock.


See my link to Ammoseek


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

wkndwrnch said:


> See my link to Ammoseek


Thanks.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> here is a statement from the CEO of CCI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. But if they are making ammo in record quantities, and the problem is massive numbers of new gun owners buying it up, where are they finding all of that ammo to purchase it?

Seems the ammo is falling through a crack somewhere between the factory and the stores/internet vendors.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

some stores , some retailers get ammo but yes when they get a shipment it is hours not days on the shelf. 

was at walmart last week they had some #8 12ga on the shelf and then they didn't 

watched a case of 9mm go in 10 minutes 2 boxes per customer a couple months ago 

Every one is buying everything they can find , wouldn't you if you saw empty shelves then a box of something you could use.

it's not like the shelves haven't gotten more and more empty since March13th

7 million new gun owners in 2020, millions of gun owners who had been asleep about it since they bought cartridges for their hunting gun late October or early November natural reaction when there is only 2 rolls of TP on the shelf and you have no idea when you will see it next you need at least one.

people wipe their but every day within a very minor amount of change yet we saw a run on TP that cleared the shelve for a month or more. 
if everyone shot 10 rounds a week the ammo plants would need to triple or quadruple capacity. people are willing to buy 50 rounds a week if they can find it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jan 20, 2021

It was hard to find .22 long rifle years before Gander Mountain closed. I remember the lines outside the stores of people waiting to get their 50 round limit, not knowing if there would be another shipment next week. It has gotten worse, much worse, in the past several years.

I can remember when Wal-mart, K-mart, Meijer and other big box stores used to have shelves full of a variety of ammo. I haven't seen any store, not even gun shops, with a good supply or variety in ammo in nearly a decade.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Things my grandkids won't believe:

When I was about 12 years old (around 1958) I bought .22 LR ammo in a drug store in our rural town.

Sears, K-Mart, and most hardware stores sold guns as well as ammo at one time. I have a 12-gauge Ted Williams pump shotgun that my daddy ordered from Sears and received it at the house via the US Post Office mail carrier.

We've come a long way---backwards, huh? But, but, think how much safer we all are now.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

NRA_guy said:


> Things my grandkids won't believe:
> 
> When I was about 12 years old (around 1958) I bought .22 LR ammo in a drug store in our rural town.
> 
> ...


We still have Ammo at our small town gas stations.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

And Ace Hardware has the biggest gun selection in my area. Several hundred guns at any given time. And ammo, except for right now with all the bull**** going on. Ammo is very low.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

small stores that don't get a lot of visibility maybe weren't alwasy the best price , are where ammo is now 

I know where there were 6 boxes of 30-30win , probably the last 6 for sale in the county they are behind the counter at a small shop 

mean while the internet and big box stores have been empty for months

I though about buying them , then though no I have some 30-30 and components to make more I will leave that for someone who needs a box.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well I can tell you were some federal 9mm is , the LGS got some ammo in between this week and last 
Federal HST 29 dollars for 25 rounds but that is about what it always is at right about a buck a round.

the store owner confirmed that most ammo manufacturers have not raised prices more than about 5% so what your seeing is not the ammo company 

he also had 243 , and several others 

no 22lr but a decent amount of 22mag and 17hmr 
slugs , 4 shot , 5 shot turkey , as well as some #6 all in 12ga 

he hasn't had primers in 4 months he has not had a shipment of primers in 10 months , it is all going into loaded ammo right now.

he also had some #11 and Musket caps left for the smoke pole crew

if you need Magazines he has a great selection they just don't seem to be selling like ammo and guns


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Was in a good gun shop yesterday that had pretty much any type of ammo you wanted, it's just expensive.
They had metal 700 round cases of .223 & .556 for sale at around $700, Also had 9mm, .45 ACP, .22 LR, pretty much anything, , so it's available, just expensive.

With limited the supply and high demand, you can't blame the vendors for charging a premium.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I have pellet guns in .177 and .22 as well as my "traditional" weapons. Both can take small game and would put a heck of a crimp in the game of a person you shot with them. You can stock lots of ammo pretty cheap, and if TSHTF, it would be a lot better than nothing. Just a thought.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

todd_xxxx said:


> I have pellet guns in .177 and .22 as well as my "traditional" weapons. Both can take small game and would put a heck of a crimp in the game of a person you shot with them. You can stock lots of ammo pretty cheap, and if TSHTF, it would be a lot better than nothing. Just a thought.


people are shot with 9mm hundreds of times a year and it hardly takes any fight out of them even with a hole or a couple holes in them they will fight for a while. many walk to the ambulace yes some of that is FMJ ammo , but even in videos were police are using quality ammo 3,4 rounds to the center and they get up and charge again.

one 22 cal pellet in soft tissue through a couple layers of clothing , they may have to dig it out later and it may hurt the only thing you might get is a mental stop , but when they realize you have a single shot they may well beat you with it.

go grab a nice thick pork chop put it over a package of ribs over small melon of some type , wrap that in plastic wrap and step back 21 feet and shoot it with your air gun if it doesn't exit out the back of the fruit having turned it to pulp you need to rethink that pellet gun idea.

if your plan is to take small game with the pellet guns and save your "traditional weapons" for defense , carry on but that is not the way it appeared from how you wrote that.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> people are shot with 9mm hundreds of times a year and it hardly takes any fight out of them even with a hole or a couple holes in them they will fight for a while. many walk to the ambulace yes some of that is FMJ ammo , but even in videos were police are using quality ammo 3,4 rounds to the center and they get up and charge again.
> 
> one 22 cal pellet in soft tissue through a couple layers of clothing , they may have to dig it out later and it may hurt the only thing you might get is a mental stop , but when they realize you have a single shot they may well beat you with it.
> 
> ...


My pellet guns will shoot thru 1/2 plywood. With good shot placement, I'm sure I can ruin your day. My point was not that it is better than using a .308, my point was, it's far better than nothing if you can't get ammo. In fact, I said "it would be a lot better than nothing". If you would prefer nothing, more power to you. I'm all for people doing whatever they are comfortable with.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am not saying nothing , I am saying a single shot air gun that is unlikely to be capable outside of the most extreme shot placement of incapacitating an adult human who means to do you harm is not a great plan.

I am saying save the pellet gun for sub 10 pound game to preserve the ammo you do have for other guns.

if my choices are a good 22cal single shot air rifle for self defense or an edged weapon I think you will get a much more effective stop with the edged weapon. of equal size and weight.

carry the air rifle for food that makes it's self available , sure use the pellet gun for a defensive purpose if you have nothing else , but be ready to implement plan B 0.001 seconds after plan A


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> My pellet guns will shoot thru 1/2 plywood. With good shot placement, I'm sure I can ruin your day. My point was not that it is better than using a .308, my point was, it's far better than nothing if you can't get ammo. In fact, I said "it would be a lot better than nothing". If you would prefer nothing, more power to you. I'm all for people doing whatever they are comfortable with.


No kidding !
I've frequently carried .22 rimfires for personal protection primarily because they are handy little lightweight pistols that I can shoot well. Tell some of these "gun experts" this and they start telling you about how that will never stop a charged up meth head, etc., etc. 
My response has always been ..... So take one or more .22 slugs anywhere in your body and then tell me how tough you still feel. 
Personally, I'd haul azz and get the heck away from that gun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Fishindude said:


> No kidding !
> I've frequently carried .22 rimfires for personal protection primarily because they are handy little lightweight pistols that I can shoot well. Tell some of these "gun experts" this and they start telling you about how that will never stop a charged up meth head, etc., etc.
> My response has always been ..... So take one or more .22 slugs anywhere in your body and then tell me how tough you still feel.
> Personally, I'd haul azz and get the heck away from that gun.


there is a difference between a physical stop and a mental stop the difference between Can't continue and doesn't wish to continue.

a 22lr at short range can be incapacitating with good but not extremely specific shot placement some of the very top of the top end 22 air guns are approaching 22shorts
you also said 1 or more , a single shot pellet rifle never gets to or more there isn't even the threat of more in any reasonable time with most. if you have a repeater that could be a game changer.
your also generally talking 1240fps from a 22lr with a 40gr projectile


22lr actually punches way above it's weight class in some ways , pentation is one of those ways a 22lr can reach similar pentation depths to 9mm, 38 and other common self defense rounds.

the raccoon test for ammo , not completely scientific but around the farm we get quite a few trapped raccoon the they have to go this means a mostly stationary target they can move back and forth about 3 feet if this is something you have test your self defense ammo on it , your planning to kill it any way. as far as I have seen **** never give up till they expire good ammo will give with chest cavity shot placement near instant incapacitation bad ammo won't test your ammo.
I had some 9mm 147gr LE Ranger-T , this is considered good law enforcement ammo run from a glock 19 it was not good , might as well be FMJ it doesn't expand

if your going to be dispatching animals any way try the **** test if your air gun immediately incapacitates a raccoon shot in the shoulder , then you have evidence for your argument you might want to have another dispatch option handy just in case.



if it is all you have sure use it , but have plan B
even if you carry a 357mag have plan B


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

This is just price gouging like the sudden increase in gun prices or ammo every time the sellers can whip up paranoia about gun laws.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My carry gun is a Ruger lc9s 9mm loaded with 8 rounds of 147gr hollow points. It fits very nicely into a pocket holster. It's light, comfortable, easily accessible, and accurate. Very, very happy with it.
Even when I come home I often forget I'm carrying it and will spend the evening reading or watching TV with it in my right front pocket. Some guns just fit nicely.
I've thought of a .22 or a .380 but prefer a little more power. Also considered a small revolver in .38+p or .357
Definitely a more powerful round but compared
to the Ruger were very bulky and uncomfortable.
By the same token I will sometimes strap on my full size S&W MP.45. Usually under a long winter coat. I load that with ten rounds of 185gr hollow points.
For some reason it gives a great sense of security.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm under no delusion that my air gun is going to stop any threat from anything larger than a ground squirrel. But I have a nice air rifle in my collection just because I like to shoot and can't afford to regularly shoot my .357 which will be the gun I grab when a threat presents itself. I'm pretty sure that will ruin their day.
By the way, I'm contemplating adding a Crosman .357 frame Co2 pistol to my collection, anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

fishhead said:


> This is just price gouging like the sudden increase in gun prices or ammo every time the sellers can whip up paranoia about gun laws.


Unfortunately, with the current political climate, prices and availability could quite likely stay this way for a long time. 
You might look back four years from now and wish you'd have bought a lot more at todays prices?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

147 gr in a short barrel 3 to 4 inches doesn't always reach expansion velocity

I found this with 147gr Win Ranger -T


here are some tests with several different rounds if your going to carry a round it is not a bad idea to test it yourself or find someone who has tested it and videoed it form a very similar gun. 






about 7 minutes in on this video he gets to the 147gr Win white box hp it barley starts to peel back the pedals it is almost a FMJ 





this guy makes a meat target for a better understanding of what bullets are going for expansion and penetration






if you look at the 3 minute mark you can see some that did not expand and how they make 9mm holes in and out


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

JJ Grandits said:


> My carry gun is a Ruger lc9s 9mm loaded with 8 rounds of 147gr hollow points. It fits very nicely into a pocket holster. It's light, comfortable, easily accessible, and accurate. Very, very happy with it.
> Even when I come home I often forget I'm carrying it and will spend the evening reading or watching TV with it in my right front pocket. Some guns just fit nicely.
> I've thought of a .22 or a .380 but prefer a little more power. Also considered a small revolver in .38+p or .357
> Definitely a more powerful round but compared
> ...


I have an LC-9 as well. I really like everything about the weapon except the trigger. I out a Galloway Precision trigger kit in it, so now the pull is down to about an inch and a half  Honestly, the trigger is far, far better than stock, but it's a long way from ideal.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

todd_xxxx said:


> I have an LC-9 as well. I really like everything about the weapon except the trigger. I out a Galloway Precision trigger kit in it, so now the pull is down to about an inch and a half  Honestly, the trigger is far, far better than stock, but it's a long way from ideal.


my carry gun has been an LC9 since the first week of 2012 

I go t used to the trigger , but still despise the magazine disconnect not wanting to modify my carry gun I have just lived with it.

only issue I have had with it was a mag that got dropped , no longer fed right . like any semi auto a spare mag is a good idea

there were a run of LC9 about 2013-2014 that had brittle firing pin retainer , LC9® Firing pin retainer-ShopRuger
replaced one of those on another LC9
also a spare take down pin is a good idea to keep around LC9® Takedown pin-ShopRuger


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

124gr xtp are my go to for the 9mm for defensive rounds , my testing and others testing they are not as extreme as HST but they are also not the cost and they are very predictable expansion over a fairly wide range of velocity from a 3 1/8 barrel to a 4 1/2 barrel gun

here you can see , I don't need all this guys commentary but it come with seeing the test


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I was going through the ammo cans under my loading bench and found one filled with 9mm, probably one thousand rounds. I haven't owned a 9mm in thirty years.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Picked up a box of Blazer 124gr 9mm today for $35.
Not a bad price considering how everything has gone through the roof.
They also had some Winchester large rifle primers but at $9.95/100 I passed.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been at this a while. I have coffee cans full of lead shot in sizes #4, #2, and #4buck from back in the day when lead was legal for waterfowl. I bought out the reloading supplies from a widow years ago. I have dies in calibers like 25-06, 243, and 270 that I don't even have guns for. Then there are the 1000 Winchester 209 primers. I always used Federal 209s since they seem to be a bit larger than the Winchester. After loading with Federals the primer pocket is a bit loose with Winchesters. I keep them for use in an emergency.

I limit my guns to the following calibers; 357, 30-06, 22, and 12 gauge. It simplifies the ammo. KISS. I have several hundred loaded rounds in each caliber and components to load more. People are dubious about reloaded ammo unless they reloaded it themselves. In a SHTF scenario I figure components will have a higher trade value than reloaded ammo. That's why I don't just load up everything I have.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't load it all because , I may well want to change the load , I keep some loaded but mostly components 

it could be I feel like shooting one rifle more than the other this year 

I keep my powders to just a few to keep stock simple


----------

